# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Fjala më e bukur në dashuri?

## faruk_01

Cila sipas jush eshte fjala me e bukur ne dashuri, e cila ka vlere dhe peshe te madhe, e cila tregon dashurin e vertet...jepni mendimet tuaja te lira .........

----------


## xhori

per mua   eshte    sinqeriteti

----------


## donna76

o shpiiiirtttt :Lulja3:

----------


## PINK

vdekshaa une pel tyyy .  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## bayern

> per mua   eshte    sinqeriteti


Fjala o pyke, jo virtyti.

----------


## g3rti_uk

FJaLa Më E BuKur Në Dashuri është : VDeksha Ti PëR Mua Dhe Un PëR Një Tjeter  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gloria83

S'Mendoj se Dashuria ka nevoje per fjale, Mjafton nje shikim dhe gjithe fjalet me te bukura te botes e humbin kuptimin e tyre.Mjafton thjesht te kesh prane ate qe do.

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

une them se 2 fjal kan shume vler TE DUA...se nji njeri qe e thot duhet te mendohet dy her sepse nuk esht nji fjla si "ckemi" qe perdoret per dite por esht nji gje me shume vler them une...

----------


## sam1r

> S'Mendoj se Dashuria ka nevoje per fjale, Mjafton nje shikim dhe gjithe fjalet me te bukura te botes e humbin kuptimin e tyre.Mjafton thjesht te kesh prane ate qe do.


Exactly :shkelje syri: ...
Qdo fjal, fjali, tregim e roman eshte shuuuumm i varfer per te pershkruar ndjenjen me te bukur e te paster qe njef shpirti njerezor - Dashurine.

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

Vet fjala DASHURI ! Ka brenda gjith emocionin , ekzaltimin , eksitimin , ndjenjen , perfshin gjith boten brenda !

----------


## g3rti_uk

> S'Mendoj se Dashuria ka nevoje per fjale, Mjafton nje shikim dhe gjithe fjalet me te bukura te botes e humbin kuptimin e tyre.Mjafton thjesht te kesh prane ate qe do.




Ta Mbeshtes Mendimin Mi Shoqe ..... Ta Mbeshtes ...  Po Kur Se Ke Pranë Atë Që Do : SI Ja BëN ?? Apo Duke Menduar Që Një Ditë Do Kthehet ?? Gjithsesi Uroj Që Një Ditë Ta Kesh Pranë Atë Që Do .... Se Vuajtje E Madhe është Kur S~Ke PRanë Atë Që Ta Do Zemra ..... Gjithsesi Mos U Merzit Se Ka Dhe Më Keq ..... 


Apshuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu ..........

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Kam nevoje per ty!

----------


## Neshat Limani

Po fjala ma e mir ne dashuri eshte te dashuri...se per dashurin flitet.......hehehe

----------


## elsaa

Te urrej per faktin qe nuk mund te rri dot pa ty .

----------


## augusta b

*TE ADHUROJ................*

----------


## ViKi 24

Nuk jetoj dot pa ty, je jeta ime.

----------


## Endless

Nja ca tipe ketej verdall paskan nevoje qe te ndajne se c'fare quajme fjale dhe c'fare fjali  :sarkastik: 

Fjale thote tjetri,roman te shkruajne keto te perveluarat e shekullit lol

----------


## Cun_Serioz

Do te vras po ma tradhtove

----------


## ZanaMali

Locka ime. Tmerri im.

----------


## Blue_sky

"Te perkas, jam i joti".

----------

